# JJ Slots Comparison Pics and a Video



## micyou03

I spent some time today running and videoing one of my JJ Slots Bugs and taking some pics of the other JJ Slots Bug for comparison's sake.

Here it is next to a Dash Bug.



















Here it is next to an HO Extras Vette.



















Here it is next to a 1/43rd Bug.










And here are all three Bugs.










Like I said it is big but it is also fun to run. Two of them can barely fit but, they do fit on Tomy track. The only mod that I have to do is to shorten the guide pin. Video to follow.


----------



## micyou03

*Here's more chassis shots and the video*

More chassis shots.














































Here is a video of it running on Tomy track at 12 and 15 volts, and then HO-Extras Vettes on SRT chassis with the traction magnets removed at 12 volts.

I put another Bug on the track to show that they do fit.

[ame=http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f288/micyou03/2010-05%20Slots/?action=view&current=JJSlotBugSRT.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Bill Hall

Great Camera work and comparos Mike!

Thank you.

Video was kerflooey on my end for some reason.

Edit: All good now, error message is gone, video loaded fine!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Yeah Bill Your're right about the camara work. I need to hire him to do mine.
Hey Micy, I've been meaning to ask you this and I my be taking a big chance on asking you this in public but here goes. What is your impression of the quality of the chassis itself. I know what I think but my opinion don't count.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Oh by the way that was cool 180 you did at the beginning of the video

-Jeff


----------



## videojimmy

they seem like a good deal for the price


----------



## lenny

These look like a 1:50-ish scale version of the 1:43 Deegan Heavy Hitters cars available at Wal-Mart not that long ago. Nothing wrong with that. These aren't pretending to be something they aren't, and for the coin, you can't beat them. But I don't know if I'd personally spend much time modding these.

The big motor really messes up the center of gravity, and it limits the body choices for this chassis. Roadsters are out. Why don't they put the smaller square frame motor in these as well? 

I guess on one hand I'd like to see this company adopt a more universal mounting system. Here we have another proprietary system where you can't easily use the body on a different manufacturers chassis. At least if that were to happen, people would buy these just to get a cool shell to race on a different chassis if they so chose...

Just my opinion. 

Dan


----------



## micyou03

The quality of the chassis seems to be pretty good. It looks to be durable. It did not take much to true the rear wheels. I haven't even trued the front wheels yet and it runs pretty smooth. I was surprized to find that the body holds the rear axle in place.

I think they are a great deal for the price. I originally ordered them because I wanted to run them on my 1/43rd track. Now I want to get the red Mini and I want to try one of the cars with the smaller motors and pick-up shoes.

I am very curious about the track now too. I never loved my Tomy track. I want to see what the connections are like on the JJ Slot track. I am assuming that the lane spacing must be greater than Tomy.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

I totally agree. they have to many varieties of the same thing. Two types of chassis/Motor combos, Two different controllers One ok the other is crap, A one lane track that really serves no purpose other than to qualify. Plus the single lane turn radius doesn't match up with the R2's. and a power supply that only runs half the cars. Overall I like the cars, they perform well at 18v I like the track, its tight fitting easily expandable, the power supplies I'm gonna replace. I will not sell one of these sets with a 12v power supply its useless, unless you only gonna run Minis/bugs. Don't get me wrong I really do like this sets/cars but there is some things I have to correct and stuff I have to learn as I go. But I think long term it could be a viable alternative.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## micyou03

Jeff,

Have you run any other brands on the JJ Slot track?


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks for taking the time Mic...*

Pics on an everyman's layout and some side-by-sides too. Exactly what *I* thought we needed. Top Shelf work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsdspif

I ordered a couple of the nascars a couple days ago . Unfortunately I'm in the process of tearing my Tomy track apart and chamfering the ends and shaving off the locking bumps (or whatever you call them ) Then I plan on trying to smooth up the slots and at the rate I'm going it will be Christmas before I get the track back together . One of the points that really influenced my decision was shipping price . I thought if it's $10 or something to ship them I wasn't going to buy . For parcel post it was only $ 2.92 , which is probably the actual price . It seems like when I order stuff I get charged about twice what it actually costs . I guess it's a pet peeve , if they were to say shipping and handling it probably wouldn't bother me so much . 
Thanks for the video . That car looked like it ran pretty good . The nascars are the smaller ones with pickup shoes . The larger size and braid pickups kind of steered me away , only because I've always been an HO pickup shoe person I suppose . Thanks again for the info.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Hey Micy, Yes I have Tomy AFX runs good , Tjet don't, Xtractions not really that great. Of course Mine have been in a box alittle dusty, I didn't take the time to clean everything up so that could have contributed.

Oh by the way did you notice that you can move the magnets to the middle on these chassis?

-Jeff


----------



## micyou03

I did notice the other set of holes.

T-Jet style cars are what I have the biggest problem with on my Tomy track too. I already removed the bumps. I think I have to do something with the rails now.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Hey Micy, Check your mail at HRW-Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

hey Micy, Check your mail again


----------



## Crimnick

Cool thanks for the pics...clearly 1/64 is embellishment if not outright misleading...


----------



## Montoya1

I think I recall seeing in the other (closed) thread that there is indeed a version of the chassis with what we would consider a 'normal' HO motor fitted...


----------



## Crimnick

Montoya1 said:


> I think I recall seeing in the other (closed) thread that there is indeed a version of the chassis with what we would consider a 'normal' HO motor fitted...


And they say 1/64 on the box too?


----------



## Montoya1

Don't think that thread had pictures of the boxes.


----------



## resinmonger

*Inquiring Minds...*

JJ Slot's parent manufacturer's name is JinJun Toys Factory. A direct link to their 1/64 section is given below. They have ~12 pages of sets shown. And, yes, the bug sets do have _1/64 _on the box.

http://www.jjslot.com/en/types.asp?types=A03

Dashmeister Lenny called the Dub 1/50ish. Mycou has some good photos on page one. Two of the pics really give you an idea of the scale at least for the Dub. First, he shows the JJ Dub next to a HO Extras Vette. The next one shows three Dubs - Dash, JJ and a 1/43. I think we can agree on the Dash being about 1/72 and the Vette being 1/64. So, the two photos show the JJ car is in between 1/64 and 1/43 - say around the 1/55 range. This is pretty much where Lenny put it; I just took way more text versus his good eye.

From the chassis comparison in the closed thread, the Stock Car/F1 chassis is near Tyco LWB size. The fact that the smaller chassis fit the Trevco NASCAR ornament body backs that comparison up pretty well. So, the JJ NASCAR and F1 bodies should be around 1/64. They could be a little larger than Tomy/Tyco just as Microscaley cars are.

BTW, my web search found another source listing the cars at about 250% more than JWL. So, they are inexpensive from JWL but may not be from other dealers. 

Hutt's love to data mine. :freak: The Hutt is sad he came back after the first thread closed. Elton's _Can You Feel the Love Tonight_ will have to wait for another opportunity...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Russ, thanks. That was a good compilation of all the info we have so far... gave me a good perspective of what these things are.

Am I allowed to copy the pic link from the closed thread and put it here? I will pull this if not...










I just thought it was a valuable reference and pertinent to this thread.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

resinmonger said:


> The Hutt is sad he came back after the first thread closed. Elton's _Can You Feel the Love Tonight_ will have to wait for another opportunity...


Hey, stick around for a few posts... who knows?


----------



## micyou03

I have a 1/55th diecast conversion slot car. I will take pictures next to that too.


----------



## SplitPoster

Crimnick said:


> Cool thanks for the pics...clearly 1/64 is embellishment if not outright misleading...


right, maybe 1/64 scale of a 33% oversized original. Looks like "whatever fits the chassis scale" to me, not that it hasn't been done like that before. Nice comparison pics, thanks!

Don't think anybody's gonna make their nut selling inexpensive chassis' through word of mouth/forum posts, will be interesting to see when and if this stuff shows up retail stores. A thumbs up from Caesar in Bentonville makes for a nice year, though they want to low ball, and don't mind throwing the distributor under the proverbial bus and going straight to the factory to get better prices.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Hey Split,
No one is going to get rich selling slot cars. this is a hobby for me not the primary source of income. I do it because I enjoy it. If there was a distributor in the US, it would be me. I have more than anyone else. Hammond toys in Utah is the only other place I've seen JJslots and Jiada. I can assure you his sources are pretty close to mine. His cars are $9.99 but he has a lot more overhead than I do. Fact is mine may end up around the same price. I found that there is a thin line between something that is preceived as inexpensive and something that is cheap. I love doing this, these cars may not be for everyone but there is a market. There are those who just can't or is not willing to pay $30 for a HO Scale slot car regardless of how fast or detailed it may be. There needs to be an alternative or we will lose them in the hobby and I don't want to see that happen. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

*More JJ Slot Comparison Photos*

Here's a few more shots of JJlsots cars in comparison to AFX and Microscaley

Microscaley Mini with JJslots









Microscaley Chassis with JJslots Mini Chassis less Motor









JJslots Mini Chassis with boxer motor. It would require some leveling, and hard wiring to the pickups









JJlslot stocker and AFX









JJslots F1 with AFX









All Togther now









AFX Stocker and JJslots nose to nose









Hope this gives ya'll a better idea of size comparison
thanks, Jeff


----------



## Crimnick

The other unintened consequence could be to give someone new the impression that all slot cars are....er....lesser quality...to put it diplomaticly...

My racing penny's go American...

My collecting pennies are split between AW and Tomy...

Like I said before though...I see a nich here for an inexpensive gift set to get kids hooked on slots...and they seem to run just fine...this just isnt a product I'm personally looking for...


----------



## slotcarman12078

From a perspective of someone who is always looking for chassis for customs, the mini chassis is out, being way too big and the body holding the rear axle in place doesn't help. The black chassis appears to be of the same design as the VW / mini chassis being that the body holds at least one side of the rear axle in place. This would leave the other chassis as the viable alternative. Which body style is the smaller white chassis from, and are the axles fixed, or held in place by the body too? Is it a set wheel base, or are there any adjustments available for the front axle? I actually like the idea of the slower gearing, since my use down the road is to mix slots with HO scale trains, and cars ripping down Main St. at 700+ MPH is not what I'm looking for. For my use, technically T jets are "too big" for HO scale, and I'm pushing the limits of scale with them. Also, I'm curious about the axles. How big are they (diameter) and are they gnarled, splined or just smooth? The smaller white chassis might be a viable truck chassis, but for cars, at least in my case, it appears too big.


----------



## scottman2007

Truely nice work and i dont care about the scale,theyare great looking cars,and with that wheel base i would like to see some Drag Cars!!!!,and maybe osme IRL Indy Cars !!!


----------



## hankster

To note... per our TOS:

Posting of commercial ads or solicitations on the forums is NOT allowed unless you are a HobbyTalk Supporter. It does not matter the size of the business but if you purchase items and then resale them or manufacture items for resale, that is considered a business. It is only fair that if we provide you a service that brings you income that you also provide us with a means to support HobbyTalk.

We have a number of opportunities for companies and individuals to advertise on HobbyTalk. Below explains some of them.

You can advertise via a banner site wide and/or exclusively on a forum. You can have a rotating banner ad site wide or exclusive banners on a forum for a low monthly price.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Hey Grimnick,
I truly understand your hesitation and you do have a valid point. The chinese unkown brands have a reputation of cheap knock offs of other brands. But I truly believe that is not the case here. I think that some thought was put into these. I was an AFX distributor, Auto World Dealer, Model Motoring dealer and artin dealer at one time. I've tried them all including Marchons. These appear to a completely fresh build. The chassis seem to be made of better quality than any of them. But all of that coming from me is really null and void. A couple members took a chance on them and should have them by the end of the week. I'm anxious and nervous about someone else opinion. plus I tried a different packaging method so I'm kinda nervous about that also. The last thing I want to do is sell people junk. With this shipment I'm going to get my first feedback on these stocker/f1 body style. I'm hoping they will be pleased but if there not hopefully its something I can look for and correct on my level. I know I came off as a jerk in my first post on this board but I really do have a pretty good reputation in the community and I would like to keep it. 
Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Hey Hank, 
I completely understand and I respect that. But I'm not soliciting or advertising. I'm just answer questions. I didn't start this thread. but people have questions that at this point only I know. But I be more thatn happy to back away.

slotcarman I have your answers, If anyone else has any questions or concerns you'll find me on the message board at jwlslotcars.net

Peace out-Jeff


----------



## Crimnick

JWL Slot Cars said:


> Hey Grimnick,
> I truly understand your hesitation and you do have a valid point. The chinese unkown brands have a reputation of cheap knock offs of other brands. But I truly believe that is not the case here. I think that some thought was put into these. I was an AFX distributor, Auto World Dealer, Model Motoring dealer and artin dealer at one time. I've tried them all including Marchons. These appear to a completely fresh build. The chassis seem to be made of better quality than any of them. But all of that coming from me is really null and void. A couple members took a chance on them and should have them by the end of the week. I'm anxious and nervous about someone else opinion. plus I tried a different packaging method so I'm kinda nervous about that also. The last thing I want to do is sell people junk. With this shipment I'm going to get my first feedback on these stocker/f1 body style. I'm hoping they will be pleased but if there not hopefully its something I can look for and correct on my level. I know I came off as a jerk in my first post on this board but I really do have a pretty good reputation in the community and I would like to keep it.
> Jeff


No problem...I'd be looking at a whole different level of affordability if I was building a track for a scout troop, school club, gift track etc...

This stuff would fit that bill for sure....a few sets would get you plenty of track and cars for a group of kids...:thumbsup:


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Grimnick, You reminded me of the exact reason i stopped selling major brands. And that was I didn't have follow anyone else pricing rules and I could get them at a price that I could get youth groups involved in slot car racing for very little cost.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Crimnick

JWL Slot Cars said:


> Grimnick, You reminded me of the exact reason i stopped selling major brands. And that was I didn't have follow anyone else pricing rules and I could get them at a price that I could get youth groups involved in slot car racing for very little cost.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff


This fits the bill...you might even market it as such...

Throw a few sets together and show some layouts and list the cars....

4 sets is plenty of track for a decent layout and that 8 cars to use for the kids..

That's what...under 150 easy right?

Sell em as a package ...


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

I know this is a little off the topic and I don't want to steal micy's thread, but since were talking about it here's a couple shots of 1/32 tracks I took to the local churches.


















Jeff


----------



## hankster

JWL Slot Cars said:


> Hey Hank,
> I completely understand and I respect that. But I'm not soliciting or advertising. I'm just answer questions. I didn't start this thread. but people have questions that at this point only I know. But I be more thatn happy to back away.
> 
> slotcarman I have your answers, If anyone else has any questions or concerns you'll find me on the message board at jwlslotcars.net
> 
> Peace out-Jeff


And this is?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293060


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

A response to a thread started by another member on May 2

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286042


----------



## tjd241

*T.o.s.*



hankster said:


> *It is only fair* that if we provide you a service that brings you income that you also provide us with a means to support HobbyTalk.


Hobbytalk Supporter $20 yearly

Hobbytalk Lifetime Membership $50

What amounts to a platform from which you can market products to people specifically interested in those products (fish in a barrel)... *priceless*.


----------



## sethndaddy

I agree totally about supporting this site, But I don't think Jeff came on here solely to sell, but to answer questions.

Lets also keep in mind the bunch of other people who sell all the time and never signed up.


----------



## tjd241

sethndaddy said:


> I don't think Jeff came on here solely to sell, but to answer questions. Lets also keep in mind the bunch of other people who sell all the time and never signed up.


... Likely not Ed and *Rare* is the MFG or Distributor who will engage the hobbyists personally. That's actually a great thing for anyone who wants to know about a product. Be that as it may though, I would hazard to guess that as questions are asked and answered... as available items are discussed... web addresses and forum locations are given to look at said products / and discuss the products elsewhere... in turn sales are generated and the product is being marketed. Whether by default and/or purposely. Either way the priviledge of that happening and having Hobbytalk as the conduit ... should not be solely on Hank's dime. 

from Hank's T.O.S. .......

*"The time and costs to keep HobbyTalk on-line is more then I can afford by myself and HobbyTalk Supporters help cover the costs of running the site."*

One hand should wash the other.

As far as others selling without ever forking over the mere $20 which is likely made back after the first couple of sales are generated on this site??? You're absolutely correct to point out the fact that it happens... I believe Hank probably can't scour every post and scrub the boards.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Charity starts at home*



sethndaddy said:


> ....
> 
> Lets also keep in mind the bunch of other people who sell all the time and never signed up.



Nuther Dave couldnt have said it better... 

In addition, I'd like to add that the "Red Button" is not soley to be used for foul language, or poor content. It can also be used to report direct selling or advertising out of the BST forum and selling in general by NON HT SUPPORTERS. 

Ed, When I first joined HT I noted that you along with a bunch of others who welcomed me with open arms; were LIFETIME supporters. There are many among us who support this hobby down to our last guide pin. It was my absolute pleasure to become a Lifetime member and active supporter of HT. 

I submit that if we truly want to support the hobby, how about we first support the site we call home. It's the least we can do, and so why not the least we should expect as well ?


----------



## SwamperGene

*Walkin' the fine line...*

While I understand Hank's TOS, it really is a sorta "Catch-22" situation. JWL as related to JJ slots was initially brought up by a HT member. Other members did ask questions and later JWL responds. If a HT member publicly asks a distributor/HT Member "How much, and where can I get it?"...does a response suddenly obligate _them_ to pay up? If they don't answer, or the answer is deleted, "the rules" are hurting the member who asked in the first place.

:freak:


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Guys, Its obvious that JWL Slot Cars is a conduit for controversy. And it has been since I stopped selling "National" brands and started trying to bring other options into the hobby. I would prefer if opinions are going to be swapped that it be on slot cars. for that reason I will still check in on HT to see what is being said especially pertaining to anything that I sell. That information is priceless to me. But I will no longer post here. If there is anything that I can help you with, you know where to find me. Let me retract what I said in my orginal post. Whether we agree with each other or not I really think there are some great people on this board.

Bill Hall-If you look at the pictures on the more comparison thread you'll see I took your advice and improved my lighting. Still not Micy's quality but at least its a step in the right direction.

Thanks EVERYONE!!, Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall

*Never say never*

We're a very visual bunch here, and many of us are old and blind... so the nice pix are a big help.


----------



## videojimmy

Got the cars today. Have both styles of chassis. They both run well, fast enough to be very entertaining and they hold the track pretty well. Looks like they'll take a real beating too. Decent potential for customs... and cheap enough to experiment with. 
Kinda like an old Ideal with traction magnets. 

Not for serious racers ... but that's not it's purpose.
A good value for the buck.


----------



## Pomfish

JWL,
OK then, I will only say this once.

If you can't afford the $20 American to promote your wares here on the up and up, then maybe you are in the wrong business.
Call Em' as I see em.
Pay to play, it's the American Way and will buy a lot of Good Will.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## partspig

Yeah agree with you Bill. I am set in my ways. I guess it is the old farmer in me! And like several others have said in previous posts, if you support HT, I'll help support you too! BUT if you are too cheapo to pony up a measly 20 bucks. My dollars shall go to Hobby Talk supporters! Have a good day! JMHO


----------



## videojimmy

No offense, but it's funny to see posters who poo poo'd this product before it was even released, now imply that they'd be willing to buy it if JWL were a HT supporter. LOL!

If it runs on HO track, I'll give it a try.

I'm an HO ho!


----------



## Montoya1

It is pretty clear that the 20 bucks has nothing to do with it. JWL feels as if he has become a controversy magnet and wants no more of that.


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> No offense, but it's funny to see posters who poo poo'd this product before it was even released, now imply that they'd be willing to buy it if JWL were a HT supporter. LOL!
> 
> If it runs on HO track, I'll give it a try.
> 
> I'm an HO ho!


None taken Jim,

Thankfully you and I are pretty well beyond that...we are what we are....ya know I'm a slot-tard to the core.

By even entertaining the thought that there are those of us who would buy on the proviso that the proper level of membership was met; one openly concedes the point that business is in fact being conducted.

Becoming a HT supporter isnt mandatory...unless your selling openly. All the scathing opinions, flaming threads, retaliatory posts, and subsequent evictions add up to bubkus. 

There was an original point, and the only point. Jeff, DBA JWL Slot Cars (now and previously, if you check the permanent record) was tighroping the TOS, piggy backing his own website; and failing to use the correct avenues while conducting and or soliciting business without being a HT supporter. Duh! 

Ya cant just up and play the "we need to do what's best for the hobby card" and then welch out of your HT membership requirement and take all yer marbles and go home.... all on the same thread! Right?

I guess I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Montoya1 said:


> It is pretty clear that the 20 bucks has nothing to do with it. JWL feels as if he has become a controversy magnet and wants no more of that.


That's funny, I thought you were the magnet.


----------



## partspig

No offense taken here either VJ. But really all I wanted to see in the first place was some comparison photo's. You know, like the one's that micyou03 has so graciously provided, so that us old half blind farts can actually see the differences visually. By the way, thank you micyou03! It is good to be able to see the size difference between a large apple and a small apple when you buy them at the market. Is it not? After all if you want a large apple you buy it, if you want a small one you buy it. My God man! They even have grab bags of the durn things! I am old school, so I really do not get into the just imagine this, kind of thing, you know! I mean, you do know what happens when you let people's imagination run wild, right? Or should that be keyboards? Oh well, no matter.  By the way if you really want some major poo-poo, I am quite sure some of my farm friends would have no problem getting 12 ton load delivered to where it is needed the most! For FREE!! AHHHH, I sure do miss those days of a manure spreader loaded with a fresh load of Holstein manure. How sweet it is! As Jackie used to say! Jackie who?? ...... you say, ........ why Jackie Gleason, of course! Keeps the sinuses clear, so ya can smell all the good things in life. I am really getting tired of this crap, and it comes from the same bunch all the time. It seems that I just do not fit into the "motif" that is deemed appropriate. Praise ignorance, burn intelligence at the stake! BLAH BLAH BLAH! Fertilize the garden! Fertilize the garden! Fertilize the garden! BASH! BASH! BASH! Sorry, got carried away. After all, this is over a TOS that most ignore and never read and two sawbucks. And since when is it wrong to call a business a business? I rest my manure spreader! After all life is just one big load of manure! Sometimes it's pretty sweet, sometimes it's pretty stinky! You just gotta go with the load! Have an odiferous day! And once again the infamous acronym that nobody knows - JMHO!


----------



## resinmonger

*It is time*

I recently lamented the fact that I missed an opportunity to link a certain video to a certain closed thread. Good hearted NTX tried to cheer me up with the hope that a new chance would come. Who knew Rich could predict the future? Well, he can!!! 

In any case, it is time for:






I'm just sayin' :freak:


----------



## Crimnick

partspig said:


> No offense taken here either VJ. But really all I wanted to see in the first place was some comparison photo's. You know, like the one's that micyou03 has so graciously provided, so that us old half blind farts can actually see the differences visually. By the way, thank you micyou03! It is good to be able to see the size difference between a large apple and a small apple when you buy them at the market. Is it not? After all if you want a large apple you buy it, if you want a small one you buy it. My God man! They even have grab bags of the durn things! I am old school, so I really do not get into the just imagine this, kind of thing, you know! I mean, you do know what happens when you let people's imagination run wild, right? Or should that be keyboards? Oh well, no matter.  By the way if you really want some major poo-poo, I am quite sure some of my farm friends would have no problem getting 12 ton load delivered to where it is needed the most! For FREE!! AHHHH, I sure do miss those days of a manure spreader loaded with a fresh load of Holstein manure. How sweet it is! As Jackie used to say! Jackie who?? ...... you say, ........ why Jackie Gleason, of course! Keeps the sinuses clear, so ya can smell all the good things in life. I am really getting tired of this crap, and it comes from the same bunch all the time. It seems that I just do not fit into the "motif" that is deemed appropriate. Praise ignorance, burn intelligence at the stake! BLAH BLAH BLAH! Fertilize the garden! Fertilize the garden! Fertilize the garden! BASH! BASH! BASH! Sorry, got carried away. After all, this is over a TOS that most ignore and never read and two sawbucks. And since when is it wrong to call a business a business? I rest my manure spreader! After all life is just one big load of manure! Sometimes it's pretty sweet, sometimes it's pretty stinky! You just gotta go with the load! Have an odiferous day! And once again the infamous acronym that nobody knows - JMHO!


PARAGRAPHS damn you!!!!!!!!!

*snicker*:tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

All manure aside, seriously guys...they run pretty well, and once you factor in the $7 price tag, you'll be quite surprised. You will have to snip the guidepin down some.
The F-1 chassis has definate custom possibilities. I'll be grabbing up a few more. 

Even if you don't like the guy, he did come up with a cool contribution to the hobby.
But I agree, once his website was posted, it would have been smart to pay the fee.

I forgot to mention this before, but they also have a blue LED light upfront...easy to remove, also
easy to reuse on something else


----------



## Bill Hall

Check it out!

JWL sponsors a forum. 

That's very cool.


----------



## videojimmy

cool beans


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice move JWL :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Yep nice move Jeff! Welcome and good on ya!


----------



## SplitPoster

Good show JWL Jeff! That's a GREAT way to introduce yourself, your company and your slots to the board! Kudos!


----------



## swflyboy

Hmm.....lets see...the JJ cars do run pretty good for the money, but the chassis and the size is poor. I guess you can use it for parts....


----------



## videojimmy

they have 2 chassis styles. The bug's chassis are big, but the F-1 Chassis is about the the size of a tyco...bigger wheels though


----------



## ParkRNDL

I've been following this for a while. Don't have any of the chassis yet, but looking at the pictures, I got to thinking: Would the F-1 chassis be a good candidate for a diecast conversion? Usually, diecast bodies require too long a wheelbase to fit successfully on an existing slot car chassis. The wheelbase on these looks somewhat longer.

Also, from my experience with this type motor in 1/43 cars, they aren't quite as "zingy" as most HO scale inline motors. With diecast bodies, I could kinda see these being set up to handle and drive like Tyco-size Tjets. 

thoughts?

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Good point Rick,

Hey Jeff,
Is the F1 chassis wheelbase longer than a Tyco Long wheel base chassis?
How long is the F1 chassis wheelbase?
Is it the same length as the AFX MegaG?

Rich


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

First off let thank everyone for the kind words.
Next to try and answer Parks question concerning conversions. Below is a picture of a 1/64 Late Model. It sits high because the back half of the chassis is still in place. The next picture is a vac u form I did of that body. The Wheel base is dang near perfect. Its sitting on an F1 Chassis. The F1/stocker chassis have the boxer motor and I'm not sure how long it would hold up to the weight of a die cast body. Marchons were always the best for that. I'm currently in talks with Mabuchi trying to get some stronger boxers to offer as an optional power plant. If any one can tell me what type of motor Marchon used please tell me. The last picture is of an xtraction body conversion. I shorten the wheel base. Its got Road Race Replica front wheels and tires and AFX Rear wheels and tires. The RRR wheels fit the axle perfect the AFX was close but still need to be super glued. I also removed the magnets. Kept the original jjlslots motor. It performs like a t-jet on Steriods. Quick in the straights and drifts through the turns. BIG FUN

























Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

NTxSlotCars said:


> Good point Rick,
> 
> Hey Jeff,
> Is the F1 chassis wheelbase longer than a Tyco Long wheel base chassis?
> How long is the F1 chassis wheelbase?
> Is it the same length as the AFX MegaG?
> 
> Rich


I'm not familar with the Tyco and had stop selling AFX before the mega G was released. The JJslots wheel base is 1 5/8in

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

micyou03 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Have you run any other brands on the JJ Slot track?


Let me rephrase my answer. When I first answered this question I was running it at 12v and tjet wouldn't run. I'm now running at 18vs and tjets run fine so do Xtractions

Jeff


----------



## 82whiskey

Just a quick comment on these cars... I bought a few of the JJ Slots, Jiada and Speed Track 1/43 cars from Jeff and while its true these are not the best cars available, they are great bang for the buck and can be made to run pretty good with a bit of tweaking. If you have younger kids who can be tough on cars you can't beat the low priced Jiada cars.

Jeff also seems to be a good guy to deal with. I had a problem with one of my orders and he quick to make it right.:thumbsup:

Brian


----------

